# Empire Total War Crashing



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

I bought Empire Total War today and it appears to work fine for 45-60 mins after which It crashes. There is no blue screen simply a windows error message saying the program needs to close, on further inspection I get the following problem signature:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	Empire.exe
Application Version:	1.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	49a5aaec
Fault Module Name:	Empire.exe
Fault Module Version:	1.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	49a5aaec
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	005c43c5
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	2057
Additional Information 1:	fd00
Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
Additional Information 3:	fd00
Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

My GFX card does not appear to overheat. This is incredibly frustrating and it has already crashed 3 times!! Can anyone help? 

Thanks


----------



## Klompie123 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have the same problem. I have a new computer will all the newest hardware (for as long as it last ) and installed vista 64bit.

Mine keeps crashing after I have concurred to much land...

Here is the error... Hopefully a new update will fix this...


*Problem signature:*
 Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
 Application Name: Empire.exe
 Application Version: 1.0.0.0
 Application Timestamp: 49b7b98b
 Fault Module Name: Empire.exe
 Fault Module Version: 1.0.0.0
 Fault Module Timestamp: 49b7b98b
 Exception Code: c0000005
 Exception Offset: 00788923
 OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
 Locale ID: 1043
 Additional Information 1: fd00
 Additional Information 2: ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
 Additional Information 3: fd00
 Additional Information 4: ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

*Read our privacy statement:*
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409

If anyone has an idea let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## BarryEvans (Mar 13, 2009)

I also have this problem, but it doesnt seem to happen too frequently. The last time it happened it corrupted my autosave. I think its just a cae of waiting for a game update to fix it, something very similar happened on Medievil 2 until they patched the game.


----------



## Klompie123 (Mar 16, 2009)

I think your right... Checking each day for an update 

Cheers


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Until the new update is released, try turning the settings down a bit.
James


----------



## potent (Mar 21, 2009)

I just started geetting the same thing.

Although I can't imagine its to do with the graphics, I've been playing it for quite a bit since getting it 4 or 5 days ago, I'm in the 1730's now, Sweden claimed war on me so I went to invade... I took over a region, - norway, then some towns and was on my way to taking their main town... I hit end turn, and it cycles through the turns, it does exactly the same thing every time... France move, spain move, then it cycles through the rest, Russia move around a bit, then Sweden move all their men away from mine, and by the time it gets to the pirates it will crash, 3 times in a row now... its quite odd :/

' If ' and I hope it does, this patch fixes it, anyone know when it will be out?
Really enjoy the game, I'm hopin when I go back on it again sometime tomorrow it will work fine, but having read this I doubt it


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Man this game has wrecked the sieres!?
Did the lower setting work?


----------



## potent (Mar 21, 2009)

I went on today, instead of continuing, I chose to load from the save I had before the auto save, so second form last save... which was 1724, which was a setback but I went with it... it actually got past the mark it would CTD, I was chuffed, and would suggest it to anyone if they have another save on the same game a few years earlier, it didnt crash to desktop for me anyway...

So I'm going along fine, I've taken over all of Sweden, and now focusing building another army to attack Gibraltar/Spain/France.. I was well happy as I'd got aload of agents and a shed load of new ships and military improvements. Was looking forward to it and felt untouchable... by the time it got to 1938, It cycled through everyone elses turn... it came round to my turn, I clicked all the news things on the bottom left, as soon as I clicked the last one the game froze.. didnt crash to desktop, just froze n wouldnt work again... I loaded the same point (as at this stage I hadnt saved recently, at all even as I felt comfortable that it wouldnt mess up again) so now its pretty much messed my game up..

I'll have to start again, which I won't right now, cause I think its a waste of time putting your time into it only to get f'ed over, but I may if I get _that_ bored.

Really quite dissapointed tbh, I don't know whats worse, the fact its a great game to play and I have not been into such a game like this in ages, yet is hugely let down by it doing this to me, or the fact it waits till ages to crash on you... it couldnt just crash after 4 turns, its after 30,40, sometimes even 60 and more for others. I looked on google, even found the main games forums and a mega thread about people havin this problem, not one person to do with the game seems to have replied to anything. What a joke, nothing else to say really. Just hope theres some help for this soon


----------



## Klompie123 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have tried al lot of different settings with the video card none work... I think it's really a software issue...

To bad that Sega doesn't beta test it's games properly... The always have this problem look at Football Manager when the bring it on the market you know they will release a patch or 3 in the firts 3 months hehe.

Cheers


----------



## BarryEvans (Mar 13, 2009)

It appears to be a problem with the autosave facility built into the game. Saving regularly appears to help the problem a little. If it crashes you can always go back to a main save rather than loading the corrupted autosave.


----------



## Klompie123 (Mar 16, 2009)

you might be right, however at some point it keeps crashing...


----------



## BarryEvans (Mar 13, 2009)

Patch released today which fixes among other things the save/load problems. I've played using it and the game no longer crashes


----------



## Klompie123 (Mar 16, 2009)

I started a new game and now it also seem to work fine...


----------

